# NSW State Nomination 2015-Feb EOI Club



## las_chan (Feb 3, 2015)

Please Enter your EOI details here (NSW state nomination applicants only) . You will be ranked acording to the NSW nomination critera. This will give us a good idea how new NSW nomination scheme works. 


Copy and paste the following link on your browser

http://goo.gl/JLZUIU[/B]

Ranking order.

1. DIBP Points
2. IELTS score.
3. Working Experience.
4. EOI submission dates and time


----------



## las_chan (Feb 3, 2015)

*Link*

Sorry. Above link doesn't work click on the following link

*https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?usp=sharing*


----------



## las_chan (Feb 3, 2015)

Link

*
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?usp=sharing*


----------



## las_chan (Feb 3, 2015)

Link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## las_chan (Feb 3, 2015)

Link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

What???


----------



## las_chan (Feb 3, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> What???


Follow this link and enter your EOI details 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Here is mine,

1. DIBP Points 
55 + 5 SS
2. IELTS score. 
6.0 (overall 7.0)
3. Working Experience. 
6 years
4. EOI submission dates and time
24th September 2014


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

in the EOI website for job experience, it says for the end date if you are still currently working in the same job keep it blank. 

so i kept it blank, and in my assessment letter the assessed years of experience was 5.5 years. now i am over 6 years. 

So in this case should i update my end date to match the assessed letter or keep it a blank ? and if i do update will my submission date be affected ?


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

I have updated the document also, i got 11th rank out of 13


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

To be honest do not touch your EOI if you are waiting for NSW SS, it could change the EOI date.

Also, for the experience it is recommended to change only if you think your points will increase, for example: in your case your experiance is becoming from 5.5 to 6.0 which will NOT change your points so why bother changing it.





Faris_ksa said:


> in the EOI website for job experience, it says for the end date if you are still currently working in the same job keep it blank.
> 
> so i kept it blank, and in my assessment letter the assessed years of experience was 5.5 years. now i am over 6 years.
> 
> So in this case should i update my end date to match the assessed letter or keep it a blank ? and if i do update will my submission date be affected ?


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> To be honest do not touch your EOI if you are waiting for NSW SS, it could change the EOI date.
> 
> Also, for the experience it is recommended to change only if you think your points will increase, for example: in your case your experiance is becoming from 5.5 to 6.0 which will NOT change your points so why bother changing it.


i was afraid this will effect the ranking although i am not getting any more points. i have tested it now on the spreadsheet and when i put 5.5 years experience i was ranked 12 out of 14. Whereas, if i put 6.3 years of experience i am ranked 10th !.


----------



## vard (Jun 14, 2014)

if i have already applied for EOI under 189 Visa and if i want to apply for SS under 190..do i raise a seperate EOI or do i modify the existing EOI

if i do so will it push me down the queue because I'm modifying the date of application..pls guide...


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

Updated the sheet with my details.


----------



## kamal.bernard (Jun 7, 2014)

do you think in this intake they will consider ICT ?


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi,

here is mine. 

1. DIBP Points: 60 (including ss 5 points)
2. IELTS score. minimum 6 (overall 7)
3. Working Experience. 6 years 8 months
4. EOI submission dates and time... 3/2/2015

What could be my ranking?

233512-Mechanical Engineer


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

dineshngct said:


> Hi,
> 
> here is mine.
> 
> ...


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

My toefl IBT test is 82, converting in ielts is it?? 6? S 20 R20 W21 L21


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Does any specific occupation list applies to this new policy


----------



## Mr-J (Dec 4, 2013)

Updated in sheet


----------



## mrlenan (Jul 28, 2013)

Can we update EOI after submission?


----------



## mrlenan (Jul 28, 2013)

What should I answer to this?

Meets the Australian study requirement
for skilled migration points test Yes/No?

I do not know what does this mean?


----------



## kamal.bernard (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi frineds

I just to update ... the new NSW skill Ocupation list is updated for 2015 Fe intake. well. sadly this time they have removed System Administrators. my hope for this long waited intake have faded 

http://www.trade.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0008/66878/NSW-190-list.pdf


----------



## itchworking (Oct 2, 2014)

kamal.bernard said:


> Hi frineds
> 
> I just to update ... the new NSW skill Ocupation list is updated for 2015 Fe intake. well. sadly this time they have removed System Administrators. my hope for this long waited intake have faded



You and I both... 

Quite unlucky. Last July my IELTS score was not enough, had to retake and wait for next intake. Come October, ICT was closed. Again, I waited for Feb Intake and SysAd is not on the list. sigh.... What's your next move?


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

For all sys admins, Its not the end !!
I will ask you alk to re-evaluate yourself with acs under 263111 ..it comes under same job description as sys admin.
When i started to find anzsco code for myself i figured out that sys admin is no more in the sol so i went on to take 263111 instead and got positive assessment in 3weeks time.


----------



## kamal.bernard (Jun 7, 2014)

itchworking said:


> You and I both...
> 
> Quite unlucky. Last July my IELTS score was not enough, had to retake and wait for next intake. Come October, ICT was closed. Again, I waited for Feb Intake and SysAd is not on the list. sigh.... What's your next move?


Thanks , my next move will be to try and get 7 in all IELTS no matter what i will do it this time. all ways remember every dark cloud have a gold line  never give up


----------



## Alfar (Aug 6, 2014)

kamal.bernard said:


> Thanks , my next move will be to try and get 7 in all IELTS no matter what i will do it this time. all ways remember every dark cloud have a gold line  never give up


Consider giving PTE-A instead of IELTS. All the best.


----------



## carington10 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi guys. I was just wondering if anyone got an invitation yet.

Thanks


----------



## itchworking (Oct 2, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> For all sys admins, Its not the end !!
> I will ask you alk to re-evaluate yourself with acs under 263111 ..it comes under same job description as sys admin.
> When i started to find anzsco code for myself i figured out that sys admin is no more in the sol so i went on to take 263111 instead and got positive assessment in 3weeks time.


Thanks.. that sounds like a good plan.


----------



## itchworking (Oct 2, 2014)

kamal.bernard said:


> Thanks , my next move will be to try and get 7 in all IELTS no matter what i will do it this time. all ways remember every dark cloud have a gold line  never give up


Yeah, good point. Let's hope they'll reopen SysAd back one day.


----------



## DreamBig (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello Friends, I have applied for NSW state sponsorship and submitted EOI. Just wanted to understand when can we expect invitation.

Kindly let me know if anyone has received invitations.


----------



## harishAusPR (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi All,

Following are my particulars of EOI application :

Years of Experience : 7.3 yrs .
Positive Skill assessment for all my experiences under Software Engineer
IELTS Score : R- 8 , S - 8.5 , W - 7 and L - 7.5 . Total score 8.5
Points without Nomination : 65
Nationality : India.
Age : 29.

What are my chances for getting a nomination under NSW? I am applying for Skilled Nominated because the processing is faster as compared to Skilled Independent Visa.

Regards,
Harish


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

harishAusPR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Following are my particulars of EOI application :
> 
> ...



Well, you should definetly go for 189.. with 65 points you will definetly get invitation in next round....for NSW 190....to many people are waiting and it seems the wait is going to be even longer...so...i would recommend you go for 189..if i were you..i would definetly go for 189..even with 60 points...

Those of us waiting for state nomination are all struct at 55 points...


----------



## harishAusPR (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for your reply.Just out of curiousity, Does this mean even if I have 65 points the processing would happen on first come first served basis based on the EOI submission date ? If thats the case would it delay my application processing under a state nomination If i applied on 23rd Feb 2015 ?

Regards,
Harish


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

If your skill is on SOL, with 65 points you should be invited in the next round. 
Usually only 60 pointers have to wait for a few rounds.


----------



## harishAusPR (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you Alnaibii. Lets hope for the best . Hopefully i should get the invite by April from NSW.

Regards,
Harish


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Would a Mod be so kind to merge this thread with 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../657833-nsw-state-sponsorship_feb-2015-a.html ?


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi frnds,

I have updated the file with my details

as

DIBP points =60
Ielts/PTE = 7 or 65
state points =5
total 65

anz code 312212

what are my chances for getting a state nomination?

I have only applied through skill select, with the option of PR190 and checking NSW as state, anyother thing I need to do?

Plz I need your guidance

Thanks.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

endlessmoor said:


> Hi frnds,
> 
> I have updated the file with my details
> 
> ...


189 is open for you. Why 190?


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

in 189, somebody said, the chances are dim for 312212 with 60 points.
is it correct?

therefore I applied for both.

are there any probabilities to get any invi?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

endlessmoor said:


> in 189, somebody said, the chances are dim for 312212 with 60 points.
> is it correct?
> 
> therefore I applied for both.
> ...


No it's wrong concept.
In your job code only 60 places are filled out of 1000 for 189.
190 will be longer path and costly too!!!
Wait for 189 invitation, you will surely be invited in this April month only.
Good Luck.


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> No it's wrong concept.
> In your job code only 60 places are filled out of 1000 for 189.
> 190 will be longer path and costly too!!!
> Wait for 189 invitation, you will surely be invited in this April month only.
> Good Luck.


thanks tirik for the support.

then do i need to go back to my EOI and deactivate the PR190 option?
or I leave it as it is?

Thanks in Adv.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Any Internal Auditor here, who got SS from NSW since Jan 2015 to date?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

endlessmoor said:


> thanks tirik for the support.
> 
> then do i need to go back to my EOI and deactivate the PR190 option?
> or I leave it as it is?
> ...


Leave the EOI as it is.
It's 9th April 2015, 11:50PM AEST now.
Check your email. You should get invitation before 1:00AM AEST for 189.
Goof luck.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

ILY said:


> Any Internal Auditor here, who got SS from NSW since Jan 2015 to date?


Check other forum of NSW feb intake which is more lively.


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Leave the EOI as it is.
> It's 9th April 2015, 11:50PM AEST now.
> Check your email. You should get invitation before 1:00AM AEST for 189.
> Goof luck.


no invi received, checked right now


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

endlessmoor said:


> no invi received, checked right now


24 Apr...


----------



## williamsoe (May 8, 2015)

HI Everyone!

I submitted EOI for NSW state nomination visa 190 on last week of January 2015 .my professional is electronics engineer ,working experience 9 years and Ielts overall score 6.5 L 7 R 6 W 6.5 S 6. my CDR is positive outcome of Australia Engineer. so far I haven't got any invitation yet. So please ur experience and idea.THANKS


----------



## margin_call (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is mine,

1. DIBP Points - 60 + 5 SS (65)
2. IELTS score overall 7.5
3. Working Experience. - ACS skill assesment :3 years
4. EOI submission dates and time - 20th May 2014 (I had submitted once earlier; but updated details again on 20th May)
5. Nominated Occupation - ICT Business Analyst - 261111

What are my chances of receiving a invite and what could be the wait period.


----------



## newleg (Jun 24, 2014)

ILY said:


> Any Internal Auditor here, who got SS from NSW since Jan 2015 to date?


Hi ILY How did you upload documents and medical report today when you submitted the application?


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

newleg said:


> Hi ILY How did you upload documents and medical report today when you submitted the application?


It is simple. Once you submit Visa application you are directed to the Payment screen after payment you select on Next, it will take you to the Documents uploading page. Where there are list of documents required against each member of your application. You can simply upload by attaching the PDF documents but dont forget to select the category of the document for example under Chracter there is list of documents which you can upload so you have to select the document which you are uploading such as Form80 or PCC etc.


----------



## Obik (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi All.

Can any one please comment that is NSW, rank separately for each occupation, on DIBP score, IELTS, and Experiance basis?

Just I wanna to guess, how long I can expect wait for their selection and invitation after EOI. Because if I go for SA, they will send invitation straight way within 2 days. My details are,

Score 55
Ielts. 6. (Overall 7)
Exp. 5

Thanks


----------



## Obik (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi ILY can you comment on my above post


----------



## BTNIFTY (May 25, 2015)

margin_call said:


> Here is mine,
> 
> 1. DIBP Points - 60 + 5 SS (65)
> 2. IELTS score overall 7.5
> ...


I am waiting with similar circumstances - 
1. DIBP Points - 60 + 5 SS (65)
2. IELTS score overall 8.5 (10 points)
3. Working Experience. - ACS skill assessment : 4.9 years (5 points)
4. EOI submission dates and time - 18th May 2015
5. Nominated Occupation - ICT Business Analyst - 261111


----------



## QAM (Jun 29, 2015)

Hello guys., just wanted to know NSW nomination program ends today i.e. June 30, 2015 or there is hope to get invitation to apply for nomination if EOI was submitted in May 2015.


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Hi Guys

I have lodged my application on June 3,2015 and today even after 40 days of Lodge I have not been contacted by case officer. Is this a normal scenario?Can anyone guide me on this?

I do not know ehat should i do. Just waiting and watching.

Cheers
Ami


----------



## sahiba.pasricha (Sep 9, 2015)

I am worried now, if march submissions are not taken care yet, what our case would be handled.


----------



## kamirajput (Sep 14, 2015)

I just want to know what do you mean by IELTS score. Do they count overall score of IELTS while selecting the EOI?


----------



## didarul (Apr 26, 2014)

My dibp 55
Ielts 8


----------

